# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Protect Deck Joists with Malthoid or Floorjoist Protection

## zbooynick

Hello fellow renovators. 
Quick question regarding protecting floor joists from water/moisture, should I dish out on protectadeck at $19.95 per 25m or stick with the good old malthoid at $11 for 20m? Difference is protectadec at 80c/LM vs. malthoid at 55c/LM over 75LM.

----------


## ringtail

I paint the joist top with bitumen ( ormonoid) then use proteckadek.

----------


## jimj

I would completely agree with Ringtail as you will be penetrating the joist with either nails or screws in most constructions. Unless you are using hidden fasteners. The  cost to protect your sub- structure is fairly low in the overall scheme. 
jimj

----------


## bpj1968

I'd use protector deck. It is just wide enough so it isn't too visible.  Maltoid is wider and will be more obvious.  You are talking either $60, or $40 so there really is no difference, go the purpose made stuff

----------


## jack620

yep, the protectadek is the go.  I use a staple gun to secure it.  Try to shoot the staples where they will be under a board. 
I use a double joist where decking boards butt join.  It's overkill I know, but it looks a lot better than having screws very close to the end of the deck boards.  I use 110mm wide malthoid to cover the 90mm wide (2x45) double joists.

----------


## zbooynick

I guess protectadeck it is.  
Any more infor regards to this oormonoid on price, quantity etc?

----------


## Footscrazy

I use PVC dampcourse 110mm (?) wide.
Roll it out along a floor joist stapling it as you go, trim the excess off with a Stanley knife at the same time and you've got a strip for the next joist.
About $7 - $8 a roll.

----------


## ringtail

The ormanoid bitumen compound comes in a 4lt tin for about $ 30. You can / should thin it a tiny bit so it brushes a bit easier, or sit the tin in the sun for an hour. It remains flexible so it wont crack. The protecktadek sticks to it and gererally only requires minimal fixing.

----------


## zbooynick

Thanks for mentioning about the dampcourse Footscrazy. I had a look at bunnings and for $5.90 per 30m you really cannot go wrong. Stapling with an electric stapler would make light work. 
So for 75LM its 
protectadeck at $60 
Malthoid at $40
Poly Dampcourse at $15 
add some ormaniod to that it should equal a long lasting deck.

----------


## phild01

> I use PVC dampcourse 110mm (?) wide.
> Roll it out along a floor joist stapling it as you go, trim the excess off with a Stanley knife at the same time and you've got a strip for the next joist.
> About $7 - $8 a roll.

   The PVC stuff can break down with UV between the boards.
I use bituminous Alcor. There is a self adhesive tape available that is similar to gaffer tape.

----------


## droog

I really hope that he has finished the deck by now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## YoungBolt

I've heard of some projects taking a few years to finish, but 10 years is probably one for the record books!

----------

